# Photography Help! 5g Malay Stream Biotope



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here are some photos of my Malay Stream 5g biotope cube. Specifics:

Volume: 5g
Dimensions: 10"x10"x10"
Lighting: 13w PC clip on lamp
Filtration: Azoo Palm Filter w/ Ehfisubstrat + Peat + Fine Filter Floss
Substrate: Peat+Flourite, sand
Flora: Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii
Fauna: Boraras maculata (x12), Parosphromenus deissneri (x3)
Length of setup: two weeks
Camera: Sony Cybershot DSC-P93, 5.0 megapixel














































Could anyone give me any pointers to improve the overall presentation of my aquarium when I try to take photos again? Is my camera just not able to take better photography? It does very well with landscape photography...

Carlos


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

First thing that comes to my mind is to control where the light you have goes and or more light. If you made a temporary thing funneling the light to the tank and at the same time preventing the light source from directly exposeing the shot the pictures of the tank would come out better. 

The camera is balanceing the tank brightness with the brightness from the light. Prevent the light source from being in the picture or shineing on the lense and the camera can focus on the balance of the tank better.

The shot with the fish is grainy, which means a shortage of light. I forget the technical terms, but but if you stop movement with a short exposeure but the amount of light would make the photo underexposed then the sharpness of the picture is degraded to compensate, resulting in grainy photos with decent exposure.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree. You need much more light over the tank to get a better shot. With such a small tank, you could get a nice shot using a remote flash placed directly over the tank. This is the best option for the type of fish you have. I doubt the Paros will show there faces with a ton of light over the tank. With the flash, you could sneak up on them.

Regarding your fish, I saw your post on Mark D's list... How are you liking the deissneri? Did you get the ornaticauda too? That's a tough one to find.


----------

